# Cattleya-plant sap on growing pseudobulbs??



## etex (May 10, 2010)

Yesterday, I noticed 2 of my catts new growing leads have tiny pearls(think pinhead size) of clear sticky fluid between the axils of the leaves of the growing pseudobulb. Don't know if 'leaves' is the correct term, they are the part of the pseudobulb that will turn brown and papery when pb. is fully developed.These new leads look very robust and healthy. None of the catts have any bugs, which was the first thing I checked for.
I've had great root production and increased size and number of new leads on most of my catts since bumping up my culture (RO, more fert at lower doses, more attention to air circ.)since joining this forum last fall. I am quite surprised by the amount and quality of the new growths and roots.To be honest, I felt my catts were just surviving last year. 
Could I be fertilizing too much? Do some catts secrete minute amounts of plant sap when growing? I grow them indoors in a sunroom. Does anyone know what this clear,slightly sticky liquid means,and if I need to change anything I am doing??
Thanks for reading this and all input greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Ernie (May 10, 2010)

All is fine. This is very normal and a good sign of their health.


----------



## etex (May 10, 2010)

Great!! Thanks Ernie!


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2010)

Taste it, if it's sweet then it's dew made from all the fertilizer! Yum.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2010)

Sugar dew sounds normal to me. As long as there are no bugs...


----------



## etex (May 11, 2010)

Thanks Ernie,Dot and Eric!
Before I started this thread, looked at my books and none mentioned sugar dew or plant sap on catts, but I knew I could count on the folks here!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 11, 2010)

etex said:


> Thanks Ernie,Dot and Eric!
> Before I started this thread, looked at my books and none mentioned sugar dew or plant sap on catts, but I knew I could count on the folks here!



Interesting, isn't it? I've never been able to find out exactly why orchids make sugar drops, either. I've heard some say it's too much fertilizer, but I don't believe that. I've just observed it on many different kinds of orchids, and I don't see that they've been over-fertilized.


----------

